# Philips descaler in a Delonghi machine?



## mradovan (May 21, 2018)

Hi guys

I have a Delonghi Cafe Corso (ESAM 2600).

Time to descale, and this neck of woods I can only find a Philips (like this one https://www.descaler.co.uk/philips-saeco-decalcifier/).

It's a 250ml bottle, while Delonghi ones are 100ml - so I got worried that it may be too strong and damage my machine.

Shall I use it, or rather not?

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It depends on the concentration e.g. the one you linked to is mixed with water 50/50.....perhaps the delonghi one is mixed 4 to 1 with water to give the same volume of descaler, or perhaps delnghi are cheapskates and you can only make 200 ml. I don't believe it will cause damage and you should go ahead and use the Saeco one in the concentrations recommended on the descaler.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

It seems the saeco one is citric acid and milk acid, so it depends what the boiler of the Delonghi is made of. Personally, I'd avoid citric acid if it's aluminium (I'd use tartaric), but I suspect the Philips machine is ali anyway, so Philips have probably decided it's OK to use.


----------



## descaler_uk (Mar 25, 2019)

If you are still looking for an answer (probably not) hereby:

The Saeco and Delonghi descalers work both on a lactic acid. So yes you can use the Saeco Decalcifier for the Delonghi if you still have a bottle. However I would suggest to buy Delonghi EcoDecalk once you run out of descalers!

> Dirk - Descaler UK

_

this is not a promotion of any kind. We just try to answer questions regarding the maintenance of coffee machines.


----------



## mradovan (May 21, 2018)

Hi Dirk - thanks for the feedback!

I did find the exact same one (EcoDecalc) in this new store that they opened in my town (Müller) and stocked-up - all good


----------



## Techsearchuk (May 4, 2019)

I've always used this one and never had any problems with my de'longhi bean to cup ...

Ecozone Coffee Machine Cleaner and Descaler 500 ml - 5 Applications per bottle [URL=https://www.amazon.co]https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BS5SY2C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_4aFZCbS0AZNM6[/URL]


----------

